# Pler (catalán medieval?)



## César Lasso

Hola!

Estoy asomándome a un personaje medieval curioso: fra Anselm Turmeda ("en altre manera anomenat Abdela").

Podríais explicarme "pler" en el siguiente contexto? (he consultado un par de diccionarios en línea pero no lo he encontrado):

Tres plers són en aquest món: beure en taverna, jaure en bordell e cagar en prat

Muchas gracias! 

PD: estaba pensando si no será "placer".


----------



## Xavichum

Tienes toda la razón del mundo. 

A mi parecer, la traducción correcta sería: "*Tres placeres existen en este mundo: Beber en la taberna, sentarse en un burdel (prostíbulo) y cagar en el prado."
*


----------



## César Lasso

La leche! Como vivo en Portugal, donde pl- pasa a pr-, se me habían cruzado los cables y yo estaba entendiendo "cagar en plato" en vez de en "prado"!

Más que "sentarse en un burdel", yo diría "dormir en burdel" (finamente, ya se sabe que allí no se "duerme"): "jaure" es "yacer", que en castellano moderno casi no se usa (excepto el "aquí yace..." de los cementerios), pero que tenía el significado de "estar acostado".

Gràcies!


----------



## ACQM

De acuerdo con todo menos con el "jaure" que claramente alude (igual que "yacer con hembra") a mantener relaciones sexuales.


----------



## Elxenc

ACQM said:


> De acuerdo con todo *menos con el "jaure" que claramente alude (igual que "yacer con hembra") a mantener relaciones sexuales.*




Be! Al·ludeix  a mantenir relacions sexuals en aquesta frase , perquè el verb "jaure" encara per ací hi ha gent major (gran), per desgràcia cada dia en queden menys, que  el continua usant per a referir-se al fet d'anar-se'n al llit a soles o acompanyat, per fer una becadeta o a dormir a la nit.

Responent a César Lasso, *pler*, efectivament,  és la forma antiga/clàssica de l'actual "*plae*r" : http://dcvb.iecat.net/ .En aquest diccionari podràs trobar les paraules antigues i modernes inclús (àdhuc) les no admeses pels diccionaris normatius

Fins altra.


----------



## germanbz

Més que la forma clàssica tal volta hauriem de dir una d'elles, ja que _plaer a més de "pler" _ix de forma natural i habitual ja al segle XV u XVI. Com a clar i significatiu exemple tenim a ú dels personatges principals del "_Tirant"_ com es *Plaer*demavida.


----------



## collons

Quan tinguis dubtes amb formes arcaiques o dialectals, un bon recurs és l'Alcover-Moll.


----------



## César Lasso

[...ja que _plaer a més de "pler" _ix de forma natural i habitual ja al segle XV u XVI.[/QUOTE]

Mercès per les últimes respostes!

No las había visto pero ahora que vuelvo me resultan también interesantes.

De la cita que reproduzco, no conocía "ix", aunque me suena como el italiano "esce" (sale). Supongo que es más _valencià _que _català. _Cuál es el infinitivo?


----------



## Namarne

Yo recordaba esa palabra de un poema de Joan Salvat Papasseit, de _La rosa als llavis_: Quin tebi pler (l'estimar d'amagat, etc.). No es tanto como medieval.


----------



## Elxenc

César Lasso said:


> [...ja que _plaer a més de "pler" _ix de forma natural i habitual ja al segle XV u XVI.



Mercès per les últimes respostes!

No las había visto pero ahora que vuelvo me resultan también interesantes.

De la cita que reproduzco, no conocía "ix", aunque me suena como el italiano "esce" (sale). Supongo que es más _valencià _que _català. _Cuál es el infinitivo?[/QUOTE]

_*IX,*_ com tu ben dius, es correspon amb l'italià esce.El seu infinitiu és *EIXIR* (pronunciat habitualment _*"ixir",*_ la pèrdua de la* e* inicial és pràcticament total en tots els temps de la conjugació en la parla col·loquial). Ací tens la conjugació: http://www.verbs.cat/ca/conjugacio/918-eixir.html. Actualment s'usa quasi exclusivament entre els valencians, encara que també he trobat el seu ús a certes zones de Catalunya i l'Aragó.
Salutacions.


----------



## César Lasso

Elxenc said:


> _*IX,*_ com tu ben dius, es correspon amb l'italià esce.El seu infinitiu és *EIXIR* (pronunciat habitualment _*"ixir",*_ la pèrdua de la* e* inicial és pràcticament total en tots els temps de la conjugació en la parla col·loquial). Ací tens la conjugació: http://www.verbs.cat/ca/conjugacio/918-eixir.html. Actualment s'usa quasi exclusivament entre els valencians, encara que també he trobat el seu ús a certes zones de Catalunya i l'Aragó.
> Salutacions.



Mercès!!!


----------



## germanbz

> _*IX,*_ com tu ben dius, es correspon amb l'italià esce.El seu infinitiu és *EIXIR* (pronunciat habitualment _*"ixir",*_ la pèrdua de la* e* inicial és pràcticament total en tots els temps de la conjugació en la parla col·loquial). Ací tens la conjugació: http://www.verbs.cat/ca/conjugacio/918-eixir.html. Actualment s'usa *quasi exclusivament entre els valencians*, encara que també he trobat el seu ús a certes zones de Catalunya i l'Aragó.
> Salutacions.



Afegir que el seu ús no es limita _quasi exclusivament als valencians_ sino que es ben viu al català septentrional i l'alguerès.


----------

